# 512mb 7800 Gtx Pics And Stats!



## pbsk8er03

Ok got this over at hardforum.com. The release of the 7800 GTX 512mb is approaching sooner than you may think, and check out these stats! I was just about to purchase a GTX, thank go I am waiting until xmas! Sorry ATI, once again, nVIDIA has beat you...hehhe.


STATS:  XFX has clocked it at an astonishing 580/1730 mhz. I'm sure this will keep up with FEAR just fine 

PICS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






RELEASE DATE PREDICTION: Within the next week or two, some people are saying November 7th, but who knows. Poor ATI



To read more head over to www.hardforum.com or visit this link:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=972461

Inquirer was first to leak, read one of the first threads over at xtremesystems!:

http://xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78794

Some more over at Xtreme, about the November 7th release date

http://xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77870



WOOT!


----------



## Ku-sama

Jesus.... guess whos returning their unopened 7800GTX?


----------



## 34erd

Wow... I should have gotten a crappy video card now and got the "ultra" for christmas.


----------



## pbsk8er03

34erd said:
			
		

> Wow... I should have gotten a crappy video card now and got the "ultra" for christmas.


Well atleast you have a computer. I am comp less until christmas, but it wil be worth it, hopefull the price on these will be around 450-500 by xmas.


----------



## randruff

pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> Well atleast you have a computer. I am comp less until christmas, but it wil be worth it, hopefull the price on these will be around 450-500 by xmas.



Not a chance.


----------



## pbsk8er03

randruff said:
			
		

> Not a chance.


Ever heard of wishful thinking?


----------



## super_xero

o cant wait if it comes out before christmass i may need to open my piggy bank of blood sweat and tears and get me one of those babys


----------



## mega10169

Wow, slap a couple of those in a computer and you'll be good for at least a year. ATI will have to something huge to get back in the playing field.


----------



## Modoman

TWO of those^^^ man you'll be good for much, much longer than a year...


----------



## elmarcorulz

Modoman said:
			
		

> TWO of those^^^ man you'll be good for much, much longer than a year...


He was being sarcastic


----------



## kof2000

going broke for over a year that is.


----------



## pbsk8er03

The official date is the 7th. I need some reviews to see if these are going to be worth it though.


----------



## Dilly man 2

i hope
id be happy for at least 4 years


is the price around...800? 1000?
im sticken with my gtx...


----------



## pbsk8er03

Dilly man 2 said:
			
		

> i hope
> id be happy for at least 4 years
> 
> 
> is the price around...800? 1000?
> im sticken with my gtx...


$650 upon release, but will go down in a few months me thinks.


----------



## Archangel

at least the GTX will drop in price..


----------



## shupola

Archangel said:
			
		

> at least the GTX will drop in price..



that sux for all of you current gtx owners.

too bad i still just have a laptop.


----------



## Dilly man 2

glad the gtx is out of stock, i almost bout it at 509$
CLOSE ONE!

should i spend the extra 150?
or go with the 256 non ultra slower regular gtx>...?


----------



## Mr.Suave

the 7th? it says here it comes out the 14th.
Also i dont see how the extra 256mb will be a big difference?
I read this review about the 512mb X1800XT and they did a comparison to the 256mb 7800GTX, they were pretty much even and near the end of the review it said "Radeon has 512MB of memory, but Nvidia is coming out with such a card and you can clearly see that 512MB doesn't make any kind of significant difference in all of the tests."


----------



## Hakka

I wil buy a card like that when I need it, not when It looks good in my sig.


----------



## Archangel

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> Also i dont see how the extra 256mb will be a big difference?
> I read this review about the 512mb X1800XT and they did a comparison to the 256mb 7800GTX, they were pretty much even and near the end of the review it said "Radeon has 512MB of memory, but Nvidia is coming out with such a card and you can clearly see that 512MB doesn't make any kind of significant difference in all of the tests."



the extra 256 Mb will be a great help in future Games,.. they want to give games extreme high textures, and the GPU needs the Ram for 16x AF and full AA


----------



## dannyjebb

heres a thought wait about 6 month and then get 1 for about £200 lol


----------



## X24

Maybe this will  push the GTX's down to my price......wouldn't that be special!
Still, anybody notice the immensly awesome looking cooling? Heat pipes, 2 HS's and a good looking fan.


----------



## pbsk8er03

Okay, apparently the release is the 14th now. I have read 7th and 14th, so I guess we'll see tomorrow. I'm going with 14th. There is now way I will have enough for this seeing as I am about to buy a new rig, but maybe the evga stepup will allow me to get it in a few months


----------



## pbsk8er03

Looks like I was right!:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1028511940#post1028511940

WOOOOOOOOOOTTTTT

      

Oh, wait, no money because I can barely fit the GT in my budget....

shit....

PS: Link is in that thread, because it wont work through here for some reason


EDIT: wtf, its not there anymore for me. Working for anyone else? It was $599 just to let you know


----------



## pbsk8er03

Yeah, they took it down for incorrect info. Apparently there will be a 550 clocked edition and an even higher clocked KO edition, but it will only be watercooled. Accoring to the evga forum, there will never be an air cooled overclocked card.


----------



## Thechefxxxv

OOOHH!!!!

I wanted to get 2 new cards in SLI, I think I know what two I am getting


----------



## pbsk8er03

Thechefxxxv said:
			
		

> OOOHH!!!!
> 
> I wanted to get 2 new cards in SLI, I think I know what two I am getting


I think I know who I hate


----------



## Thechefxxxv

pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> I think I know who I hate





			
				pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> I HATE YOU!!!!





			
				pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> I HATE EVERYTHING!!



You know, I have the number for an anger management center 
(JUST KIDDING!!!   LOL!!!)


----------



## pbsk8er03

OMFG! I just read your sig, and I am about to cry. A fx-57 and two 512mb GTX's. Jeez, wanna float some funds over here,lol. I have to wait till xmas to get my rig. When you get your 512's be sure to post pics and a review!


----------



## Camper

> My desktop:
> AMD Athlon FX-57 OC to 3.4 ghz
> ATI Radeon X1800XT (getting 2 7800GTX)
> 4 GB Corsair X-Pert OC to PC 4000
> My laptop:
> Dell XPS M170 (loaded)


I wish i had a good job


----------



## Motoxrdude

A great man told me when i was a young wee little boy "The day when the clocks of GPU's matches the clocks of CPU's, will be when the world comes to an end" I beleive that day is coming


----------



## Verve

Could somebody give me this card for free? I'm serious......


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea i have an extra one in my back pocket. You want it?


----------



## SAD_DC

how much you guys think this will run for?
because i was going to get 7800gtx but then i looked at this..
will this b less than 1k?? i would hope so....

wow 512 mb..f***in A'...

btw  can any1 plz tell me if this will be good for set up in my sig..thnx..


----------



## Thechefxxxv

Camper said:
			
		

> I wish i had a good job


Well you should be happy you dont work 6 AM to 9 PM six days a week. I barely have the time to play a little solitaire on my XPS during my lunch break.....


----------



## super_xero

i want one so bad but ill prob get a 256 mb version of the gtx as it will go down so much yay


----------



## maroon1

512mb 7800GTX will blow up X1800xt


----------



## pbsk8er03

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> how much you guys think this will run for?
> because i was going to get 7800gtx but then i looked at this..
> will this b less than 1k?? i would hope so....
> 
> wow 512 mb..f***in A'...
> 
> btw  can any1 plz tell me if this will be good for set up in my sig..thnx..


Less than one k...haha, much less. The base model is starting at $599 and the nice ones are around $650


----------



## pbsk8er03

maroon1 said:
			
		

> 512mb 7800GTX will blow up X1800xt


Yea, in simple termonology, ATI is ****ED. Just when ATI thinks there ahead, wham, nvidia shuts them down


----------



## Prof Pwnsworth

Yeah that is pretty impressive, but check this out






Its two 7800 GTX cores on one board. it wont be able to run in SLI, but it is compatable with regular PCIx16 boards, so you dont need a sli mobo. Gigabyte is doing the same with 6800 and 6600 and leadtek has a 6600gt version already for sale, newegg for about ~280.
this thing is a power hog it comes with its own external power adapter


----------



## Verve

Does anyone have this yet? Its the 8th...


----------



## Modoman

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=27443
14th now.


----------



## super_xero

14 o dam its nealy game time 
someone if they get one review it on this forum for me please lol


----------



## SAD_DC

hey how much better is this going to be than the 256?

Also.. how much is 7800gTx 256 going to cost like 50 bucks? lol
because i was strongly thinking about getting one for 509..
but now that x-mas is comming and this mawnster of a card is comming
it might go down to like 350? lol maybe??

btw im talking about bfg version...just in-case


----------



## super_xero

the gfx will prob go down but not by that much you can still get 6800 series in shops in the uk for teh same price as 7800gt series


----------



## Thechefxxxv

I just got my two cards. excellent! TOTALLY beats my X1800XT, which I put in my son's WAY underpowered system. The 7800GTX 512 is pretty frikkin sweet. WOW . I reccomend this card.


----------



## Modoman

Thechefxxxv said:
			
		

> I just got my two cards. excellent! TOTALLY beats my X1800XT, which I put in my son's WAY underpowered system. The 7800GTX 512 is pretty frikkin sweet. WOW . I reccomend this card.


where you get?


----------



## elmarcorulz

Thechefxxxv said:
			
		

> I just got my two cards. excellent! TOTALLY beats my X1800XT, which I put in my son's WAY underpowered system. The 7800GTX 512 is pretty frikkin sweet. WOW . I reccomend this card.


How dya manage that, it doesnt come out til 14th


----------



## shupola

maybe he thought that two 256mb cards in sli is what this post was about??


----------



## Mr.Suave

shupola said:
			
		

> maybe he thought that two 256mb cards in sli is what this post was about??


no he knows wat this thread is about, he said earlier that he was ganna use one in his meadia center and give one to his son i think.. somthing like that. But i dont kno how he managed to get the 512 so early!?!?!?!?!


----------



## shupola

> But i dont kno how he managed to get the 512 so early!?!?!?!?!



maybe he works at a manufacturing plant for one of the makers and that is where those long hours come from - to get one of these cards


----------



## Ku-sama

LETS SEE SOME BENCHES MAN!!! with that FX-57 and thoes GPUs and RAM and that overclock, 3DMark05 must be like.... 40k at least


----------



## Thechefxxxv

shupola said:
			
		

> maybe he works at a manufacturing plant for one of the makers and that is where those long hours come from - to get one of these cards



Well, this is hard to explain. lets just say I have friends at Newegg 
DONT EVEN ASK!
 Okay, fine. some benchmarks are:
CPU: 39,741
Memory: 40,531

I am not sure if I did the benchmarks right, please shout at me if they dont seem right. This is my PC running at stock.


----------



## 34erd

Which benchy program lol, thats kinda important.


----------



## Thechefxxxv

I believe its PCmark. Are those really good scores?
WHat do you use for benchmarking?


----------



## Modoman

im curious about a 3dmark05 score... 2 of those bad boys must make it insanely high!


----------



## X24

Yes, download 3dmark05, either the free version or the full version.....i really wanna see what those badboys do!


----------



## shupola

> im curious about a 3dmark05 score... 2 of those bad boys must make it insanely high!





> Yes, download 3dmark05, either the free version or the full version.....i really wanna see what those badboys do!



bad boys, bad boys, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when they come for you.

seriously i would like to see as well.


----------



## tweaker

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> How dya manage that, it doesnt come out til 14th


 
He didin't...



			
				Thechefxxxv said:
			
		

> Well, this is hard to explain. lets just say I have friends at Newegg
> DONT EVEN ASK!
> Okay, fine. some benchmarks are:
> CPU: 39,741
> Memory: 40,531
> 
> I am not sure if I did the benchmarks right, please shout at me if they dont seem right. This is my PC running at stock.


 
You are unbelievable...  

Btw how you could possibly manage to post the exact same message 5 times in a row is beyond me.

*4 deleted.*


----------



## pbsk8er03

You guys believe this guy? Pretty sad. Here is someoe who CAN PROVE they own one.
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=59593&page=5


----------



## Modoman

im not necessarily believing or disbelieving, but id like to see a score


----------



## Thechefxxxv

Okay guys. Scores come in sunday because I have to work pretty much non stop till then, and my PC is at home. 3DMark05 it is then. I am probably one of about 50 people I know of who has two of these cards (and we all got them from the same source). No, I did not buy my way into getting these, I just won a raffle! I am sorry about the 5 messages, I have strange problems with my browser and re-sending forums.

You can believe me or you can not, I would find it VERY hard to believe if I was another person reading this. Just, _please_, don't call me a liar. If you doubt me, just don't say anything about it.


----------



## pbsk8er03

Hey guys I have 2 512 GTX's as well. I don't know if this is right. This is in PCmark05 btw:

PC Mark '05: 100,000,000


::rolls eyes::


----------



## Thechefxxxv

well, if you want revenge, I just got my now MONTHLY computer budget trimmed down to 100 bucks..... (no thanks to my wife)


----------



## Mr.Suave

pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> You guys believe this guy? Pretty sad. Here is someoe who CAN PROVE they own one.
> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=59593&page=5


OMFG that thread is soo long!! soo many people do eager too see and a bunch of useless posts...
if any one finds any benches on the 512mb pls post cuz going threw all the 27pages is ganna take a long timeand i still have hw to do...

Also have you guys seen the new Video Cards 101 by Prea.?? in it, it says


> Do note that videocards with 512MB of onboard memory do exist however there has yet to be significant/noticeable performance gains from investing into that platform.


 this makes me really doubt that the 7800GTX 512mb will be wat its all hyped up to be.. but then again anything can happen.... I do hope it lives up to the hype and more.


----------



## Modoman

^it is also clocked pretty high, but ihave read that it is not really worth replacing a regular gtx or even a gt.
dont know if you will have much luck with 3dmark05, as nvidia's supplied drivers (or lack thereof) do not work with the tests. there is a possible driver here (81.89) http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=59641


----------



## Geoff

Thechefxxxv said:
			
		

> well, if you want revenge, I just got my now MONTHLY computer budget trimmed down to 100 bucks..... (no thanks to my wife)



so you got rid of your x1800 to get 2 7800GTX's?  wow, where do you work? lol


----------



## Thechefxxxv

Modoman said:
			
		

> ^it is also clocked pretty high, but ihave read that it is not really worth replacing a regular gtx


Yeah, There wont be any real proformance difference untill games start using that many textures. At least its future proof. Its kinda like the beginnings of DDR2. They had only DDR2 400 and that had little, if any proformance boost over DDR 400 when DDR2 first came out. It will probably be better when a 8800GTX card comes out, by then games will look so nice they will need the extra boost in graphics memory. When I do my benchmarks, I bet I will have close to the same speeds as a guy with two 7800GTX.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> this makes me really doubt that the 7800GTX 512mb will be wat its all hyped up to be.. but then again anything can happen.... I do hope it lives up to the hype and more.


Have you not seen the stock clock speed son it then?


----------



## kof2000

funny how the card isnt out and he got 2 of them in his sig XD


----------



## Mr.Suave

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Have you not seen the stock clock speed son it then?


yes but then again it could be all BS and technically nothing is official till it is officially released the 14th.

3 more days!!!!!! ahh i cant w8!! and its a skool day too!!! !!!


----------



## Modoman

as for me, ill still be gettin a 7800gt.


----------



## pbsk8er03

Modoman said:
			
		

> as for me, ill still be gettin a 7800gt.


Unforuntaley me too.


----------



## pbsk8er03

Thechefxxxv said:
			
		

> well, if you want revenge, I just got my now MONTHLY computer budget trimmed down to 100 bucks..... (no thanks to my wife)


Why does that matter. You already have 2x 7800 GTX's and a 1800XT.


----------



## 34erd

Thechefxxxv said:
			
		

> well, if you want revenge, I just got my now MONTHLY computer budget trimmed down to 100 bucks..... (no thanks to my wife)


WTF dude how can you say that so lightly.. You must be reeeeaaaaaalllllllllllllllllly rich, thats like my YEARLY computer buget.


----------



## 4W4K3

34erd said:
			
		

> WTF dude how can you say that so lightly.. You must be reeeeaaaaaalllllllllllllllllly rich, thats like my YEARLY computer buget.



Or he just has a job lol. Alot of people have monthly amounts that they either save, or put into a hobby. For my dad it's usually with his music and savigns, for my friends with jobs its savings. For my dad $100 a month is a tight month, he can usually save alot more since he is froogle(sp?) with his money. for my friends probly ~$50 a month they can afford to save. It's not that much really.


----------



## Mr.Suave

2 days away till they officially sell the 512!!!!
and monarch.com is selling some for $699!!!!
http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=M&Product_Code=190348
http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=M&Product_Code=190492
thats a too high price for me.. im going to wait till its on newegg and hope thats its cheaper(fingers crossed).


----------



## pbsk8er03

Well, there out! Waaaayyyy too much right now, these better be at $600 by xmas, otherwise, waste of money.

Here they are:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ice=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=48&Submit=Property


It seems evga is lacking becuase it is only clocked at 550 where as the BFG and XFX are clocked at 580.


----------



## kof2000

bfg charged a little more for it thats why.


----------



## Modoman

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1648191&CatId=1826

^^^^^THIS IS THE PLACE TO GET IT!! the bfg has the highest memory clock, and for 699. in case anyone who is going to get one and hasn't yet.


----------



## Mr.Suave

Modoman said:
			
		

> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1648191&CatId=1826
> 
> ^^^^^THIS IS THE PLACE TO GET IT!! the bfg has the highest memory clock, and for 699. in case anyone who is going to get one and hasn't yet.


one done side 


> Availability: Usually ships within 21 - 30 Days



and im getting one at newegg b/c ill be getting all my parts for the pc im going to build(sig) all at one time and i dont want to have my system collecting dust while im waiting for the dang GPU to come in. 


> Well, there out! Waaaayyyy too much right now, these better be at $600 by xmas, otherwise, waste of money.



i dont think it wil go that low, look at the 7800gtx they havent gone down that much and even the most expensive OC'ed 7800gtx is $600... and the specs of the 512mb is way better so actually $700 is a good deal if you think about it.
the highest 256 is 486 at 1350 while the 512 is 580 at 1730 and thats a big leap for just $100 more.

Edit:
Id like to add that the 6800GT 512mb is  $600 too so its really unlikely that the 7800 will go that low


----------



## Modoman

eh well you can zipzoomfly it for 749 and free 2nd day air.


----------



## X24

Jebus! thats like more then my whole system is costing.....well before i buy my $300 video card


----------



## SAD_DC

screw that tigerdirect.com 
699 for bfg 
and evga  also 699 includes call of duty..

i still think that 2x 7800gtx's are better..(price wize and for bragging rights)


----------



## SAD_DC

btw...how long untill the 7800Gtx goes down in price?
because its still 509$ and I want to get 2 of them but ..not now lol
i want the price to go down so i can Sli It up 

Also Is it true what I said before about 2 of the 7800Gtx's being almost as good as 1 7800Ultra??...j/w


----------



## tweaker

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> includes call of duty..


 
What does some crap bundle mean when your spending such an amount on a card, really?



> i still think that 2x 7800gtx's are better..(price wize and for bragging rights)


 
For high res gaming, not silly benchmarking at 10x76. If that's what you mean by bragging.


----------



## Nutcase

Ok. How much will those nvidias 6 series cost in december?


----------



## Mr.Suave

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Ok. How much will those nvidias 6 series cost in december?


dont expect it to go down that much, you may see speacials and wat not.



> btw...how long untill the 7800Gtx goes down in price?
> because its still 509$ and I want to get 2 of them but ..not now lol
> i want the price to go down so i can Sli It up
> 
> Also Is it true what I said before about 2 of the 7800Gtx's being almost as good as 1 7800Ultra??...j/w


like said earlier dont expect it to go down that much.. and i think 2 7800gtx 256mb is slightly betterr than the 512mb


Btw..
AAHHH!!! i tried ordering the XFX 512mb yesterday along w/ the rest of my parts but they couldnt approve my order !!! !!

So im trying again today, wish me luck guys...

edit:
just found out newegg doesnt have the XFX anymore and all there 512's r sold out....!!!! !!!!


----------



## liquidshadow

What do you mean the GTX is $509? Unless you're looking at a specific one....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127182
Isn't that a GTX?


----------



## Mr.Suave

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> What do you mean the GTX is $509? Unless you're looking at a specific one....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127182
> Isn't that a GTX?


yes it is a gtx but i think he means on average its around $500 b/c on newegg they range from $450 to $600. well to $750 if you count the 512's


----------



## SAD_DC

I was talking about the BfG one..
really gets me mad how there like 30 companies makeing one video card
and all have different spec's..


----------



## Mr.Suave

SAD_DC: I kno wat you mean I hate that too and they all have different prices when they r exactly the same....but at least the 512mb's are all 750 on newegg so y not get the one that's faster....like the bfg instead of the evga right?


----------



## Blue

> I was talking about the BfG one..
> really gets me mad how there like 30 companies makeing one video card
> and all have different spec's..



I fail to see what you mean. This is what drives down prizes in the long run. All these company's compete for your business so prices are driven down. Could you imaging Nvidia being the only ones making cards with their GPU's? Ouch I shudder to imaging.


----------



## super_xero

how the hell did this man get a card http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=59593&page=5


----------



## super_xero

its being sold on newegg for 700 dollas and ebuyer for the uk at £500 http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=99335


----------



## maroon1

7800GTX 512MB in SLI !!!!
http://www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/285/7/

http://www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/285/10/

http://www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/285/11/


----------



## super_xero

did you see how amazing beautiful two 780 gtx 512 looked in sli omg


----------



## Mr.Suave

super_xero said:
			
		

> its being sold on newegg for 700 dollas and ebuyer for the uk at £500 http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=99335


its 750 on newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ice=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=48&Submit=Property

an the sli 512mb looks awsome... i plan to do that in the future


----------



## SAD_DC

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i jizzed myself about.........4 times 

god 2 512's look freakin AMAZING i would do ANYTHING for that set up..
ANYTHING
*interested call..187....*LOL
but 4 real its hawt i wish i was rich


----------



## Mr.Suave

*Aahh!!!!*

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2005/11/16/nvidia_partners_run_out_of_7800_gtx_512s/
they wont have them till next week!!!! OMFG 
and newegg says  the bfg would be in stock 2day!!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814143044
ive been refreshing like crazy..lol
I want to order all my parts at once so i can build it all in one day! so i guess i wait till next week. they better have them in stock by then.


----------



## SAD_DC

lol..heres an idea..

buy it from best buy.com  lol
well i guess its worth the wait..
i really wish i had money lol i just
got my ram so all i need now is...
Video card,CpU and a dvd-rw drive and im set 
hey Btw can u guys tell me if i can install Os *windows Xp*
via burned win xp cd? my friend gave me one but 
i really dont want to install it because the cd-key number might be
used and my comp might explode


----------



## Mr.Suave

> buy it from best buy.com lol


lol bestbuy is like alienware at that its really expensive the 6800 512mb is 1k....OMFG!!! so the 7800512mb will be like 1.5K!!!!
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7189348&type=product&id=1113953684817


> well i guess its worth the wait


ya


> Btw can u guys tell me if i can install Os *windows Xp*
> via burned win xp cd?


most likely not becuase the cd should have a burn guard and isnt that illegal?


> my comp might explode


lol i hope not lol
*Mr.Suave sees SAD_DC running around on fire!* rotflmfao


----------



## SAD_DC

LOL i was being sarcastic with the best buy thing..when i saw the 68gt 512 for 1k i nearly crapped myself in laughter....it was just sad..

and about the burned Os cd im not sure if its illegal but i might just buy a new 1 because my friend just gave it to me and yeah..i dont want my comp getting like... permenantly banned from..itself..lol


----------

